# Leaving the DSLR video world behind



## runnah (Jan 22, 2016)

It was a passionate love affair that had to come to an end. I'll still use my 5D and 7D but my main production camera is going to be the standard video camera format. I've found that given my normal style of "run and gun" shooting a DSLR with all the extra bits was just becoming less and less practical. So I am making the switch back to the "old fashioned" ways and while I am sad I am also happy have to have things like build in ND filters, phantom powered XLR ports, long battery life, TC, proper codecs and many other features.

Sony PXW-FS5 XDCAM Super 35 Camera System PXW-FS5 B&H Photo

plus 240fps @1080p is damn alluring.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow-that looks like a seriously nice rig!

I totally get what you are saying.  Congrats on the new cam.


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Wow-that looks like a seriously nice rig!
> 
> I totally get what you are saying.  Congrats on the new cam.



Yeah it's a torquey little rig. It's for work so it's not really "mine" buteither way it's nice to be finally moving back.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 22, 2016)

240 @ 1080! Holy hell. What kind of frame rates are you getting at 4K?


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2016)

jsecordphoto said:


> 240 @ 1080! Holy hell. What kind of frame rates are you getting at 4K?



60 and 30, which is good enough for 99% of occasions.

What is really exciting is the 960fps @ 60i and the ability to do 4k @ 1fps makes for some good time lapse functionality.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2016)

wow,
looking at the SD card slots in the back, that thing is fairly small sans lens.


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> wow,
> looking at the SD card slots in the back, that thing is fairly small sans lens.



Yep, designed for use with steady shot rigs and even drones.


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2016)

Yep.
Video in a DSLR is basically a kludge.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 22, 2016)

KmH said:


> Yep.
> Video in a DSLR is basically a kludge.


 I have driven many nails with the back of a pipe wrench, but it wasn't particularly enjoyable.


----------



## runnah (Jan 25, 2016)

KmH said:


> Yep.
> Video in a DSLR is basically a kludge.



I wouldn't go that far. I've done a ton of work with a DSLR and have been very happy with the results. Its really more of switch from a swiss army knife to a proper hunting knife.

When specing out a A7sII I realized that by the time I got to the point where I had all the extra bits I needed (of course nothing works with sony except sony) I was damn close to the purchase price of a "regular" video camera.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 25, 2016)

Does this have the same/better low light ability as the A7s?

From what I've seen it's essentially capable of night vision.


----------



## runnah (Jan 26, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Does this have the same/better low light ability as the A7s?
> 
> From what I've seen it's essentially capable of night vision.



No but the overall image quality is better. The a7sii seems more like a tech demo than a true production rig.


----------



## SkyFox (Feb 6, 2016)

I made the same jump. Man, shooting with a DLSR gets heavy. I had so many attachments and gizmos that I had to carry a rolling toolbox around with me. I bought an EOS C100 in December and my biceps are thanking me already. I'm down to a camera bag, a lens bag, and a gadget bag.

So far, I've really enjoyed the ability to have more than one memory card, a battery that lasts more than an hour, xlr inputs, and the ability to shoot longer clips. I've relegated the DSLR to still shooting.


----------



## EddyP (Apr 11, 2016)

Awesome, I love it.  The 5D will always be a trusted go to for video production but as production demands double by the minute we have to upgrade to compete.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 11, 2016)

that looks a lot different than my vhs and 8mm recorders. Can we use this to start a digital vs film debate?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep, another lover had a fling with a new mistress and found out that the initial thrill dies away rather quickly, with out so much as a kiss good by.  Now it is back to the steady, all though less exciting love of his life, a little sadder, a little wiser, but with a renewed passion none the less.  Sure the new frock makes her look good, but remember to love her, caress her gently and never push her where she doesn't want to go.  

Now go smoke a cigarette, RTFM and enjoy.


----------



## runnah (Apr 11, 2016)

bribrius said:


> that looks a lot different than my vhs and 8mm recorders. Can we use this to start a digital vs film debate?



It's no contest, film stock for err video is way superior. They are getting close with modern tech but no where near as close as still cameras.

That said shooting video on film is insanely expensive. The stock, the developing the cameras. It's in another league. 10's of thousands of dollars to make a 30 minute film.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 12, 2016)

You will have fun with that once you get some lenses, extra batteries and accessories. I bought the fs7 version for my oldest daughter who is an aspiring director. I have to admit I like playing with it a bit as well.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2016)

Watchful said:


> You will have fun with that once you get some lenses, extra batteries and accessories. I bought the fs7 version for my oldest daughter who is an aspiring director. I have to admit I like playing with it a bit as well.


You ought to buy her this to go with it.  For Sale: Award Winning Video Production in Salt Lake County - Listing 385425


----------

